# Nope.....Again!



## pre-war

Just got the email. No on the Elk and Moose! :roll:

Just got word on the Bighorn Sheep too.....Nope. If I would have saved the $9 bucks every year I would have a $100 by now.


----------



## jkolson

No big 3 for me either. Just have to try again next year....


----------



## MossyMO

Same for me also. That $9 is very inexpensive for the month of quality day dreaming I get in till the results are posted! :beer:


----------



## Duckslayer100

Want to hear something that'll really grind your gears? I just did a quick lookthrough at the winning recipients, and discovered some lucky SOB from Grand Forks got pulled for both an elk AND moose tag! What do you suppose the chances of that happening are?!?! 
Just thought I'd throw that out there for you guys. You can go back to crying into your beers


----------



## dakotashooter2

It has happened before................ and on several occassions. Given the limited number of tags I do think that there maybe should be a limit of one (of the three) per year. I know it doesn't happen that often but just the idea of it is disheartening.


----------



## Duckslayer100

I feel sorry for the (un)lucky recipient, too! Given a successful fall, just think of his taxidermy bills...yeeesh!


----------



## pre-war

Freakin Grand Forks guy? Always, it's a lucky freakin guy from Grand Forks. What is up with that? Must be God's make-up call for the flood. :lol:


----------



## lawman304

Can you tell me where or how to find the results/names of the lucky few?


----------



## Scott Schuchard

I wasnt drawin either for elk or big horn good thing I already got my moose saves me a little coin every year


----------



## People

It is a new year and I got shafted again.

When Chuck Norris plays Oregon Trail, his family does not die from cholera or dysentery, but rather, roundhouse kicks to the face. He also requires no wagon, since he carries the oxen, axels, and buffalo meat on his back. He always makes it to Oregon before you.


----------

